# not gaining weight



## jon1234 (Dec 12, 2009)

i am eating the right amount of protein for my weight (148lbs 5 foot 10 tall) but don't appear to be putting on weight although hitting the weights as hard as i can and giving plenty of rest between workouts. I have come to the decision it must be a lack of calories? What can i add on to snacks for a few more calories that will be good for me, i'll give you a rough idea of my diet:

breakfast

protein shake with skim milk

ready brek with a bit of syrup

1 tbsp flax seed oil

lunch

something like: 2 poached egg on 2 whole grain toast, can of baked beans on 2 wholegrain toast etc

mid afternoon

protein shake with skim milk

banana or another piece of fruit

dinner

something like a stir fry, fajita's, roast dinner etc always lots of veg and either chicken beef or turkey

3 hours after dinner

yoghurt

cup of skimmed milk

before bed

skim milk

tbsp of flax seed oil


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Diet could use some work, but if all you're after is some extra calories, snack on nuts, ideally almonds or cashews.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah diet needs tweaking mate abit more protien and good fat and some complex carb too in the right places .. do abit more research on gaining diet see what you can find.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Edited to bump up kcals as per request...

I haven't changed structure or types of foods just added in 750+ kcals a day.

breakfast

protein shake with whole milk

100g ready brek with a bit of syrup

2 tbsp flax seed oil

Mid morning

Pro Flapjack.

lunch

something like: 4 poached eggs on 4 whole grain toast + can of baked beans

mid afternoon

protein shake with whole milk

banana or another piece of fruit

dinner

something like a stir fry, fajita's, roast dinner etc always lots of veg and either chicken beef or turkey

Evening

Couple of lean meat sandwiches with mayo.

before bed

skim milk

2 tbsp of flax seed oil


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah, i agree. Need more cals. Assusming you are already getting aroung 300g protein, I would add in more carbs and good fats.

100g of oats with your breakfast. (drop the ready brek) and a bananna.

Move lunch to mid morning.

Move dinner to lunch

Get some carbs into mid afternoon

Dinner similar to lunch

Snack on nuts etc.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

if you're not gaining weight then you def need more calories...do you know how many you are taking in a day and what the breakdown is....I reckon I am eating nearly twice what you listed...eat, eat, eat...its the only way...I find its far and away the hardest part of bodybuilding but there is no way round it if you want to grow


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Your diet is about 2,600 calories mate roughly at an estimate.

You are gonna need more than this. Shoot for an extra 1,000 calories per day. At 5`10 and 10st 8lb you are likely to be ectomorphic and slender in build. You could shoot up to 11st 7lb within 6 months if your diet is better.

What supplements do you take and how do you train?

Most people generally over train and under eat.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Will101 said:


> yeah, i agree. Need more cals. Assusming you are already getting aroung 300g protein, I would add in more carbs and good fats.
> 
> 100g of oats with your breakfast. (drop the ready brek) and a bananna.
> 
> ...


Why would you drop the ready brek its oats and as long as he is eatin them with good amounts of proteins and fats etc then should be ok.

I agree though Wee G you do need to up the Kcals to around the 3-3500 mark and see how it goes you should gain on that mate but remember to keep food as clean as possible (does not have to be 100% clean as your trying to gain and not do a show) but get those Kclas in there.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Edited to bump up kcals as per request...
> 
> I haven't changed structure or types of foods just added in 750+ kcals a day.
> 
> ...


Go on fitday.com mate and work out your values. Your average males required something like 2200 calories a day and pushing weight we far from average.

Take your weight in pounds and times by 16 and that should be your maintenance calorie requirement. Then add another 500 calories into the mix and take it from there.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jon1234 do me a favour as i cannot be bothered and work out how many calories you are getting each day, no where near enough is for sure. only actually 4 meals in there as i wouldnt class the last 2 as meals and not enough carbs in mid afternoon meal. I aim for 4 meals a day, 3 shakes and 2 small snacks i.e. nuts. also there is no fish in your diet, if you are like me and not overly keen on fish then at least take some omega oils as i do not feel 1 teaspoon of flaxseed oil before bed is enough. Another thing, there is no where near enough fruit and veg in there!


----------



## jon1234 (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys, is it ok to have whole milk? i love the stuff but have been worried about having it as its high in saturates? i definitely think a lot of those idea's will help, just really worried about getting fat!!! I'm naturally slim as someone said but any increase in body fat shows quite easily. What do you guys think to soya nuts? Good to snack on?


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Chris4Pez said:


> Why would you drop the ready brek its oats and as long as he is eatin them with good amounts of proteins and fats etc then should be ok.
> 
> I agree though Wee G you do need to up the Kcals to around the 3-3500 mark and see how it goes you should gain on that mate but remember to keep food as clean as possible (does not have to be 100% clean as your trying to gain and not do a show) but get those Kclas in there.


Fair point. I tend to think that pure oats contain less cr*p like sugars etc. You are right though, in reality probably does not matter.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jon1234 said:


> thanks for all the help guys, is it ok to have whole milk? i love the stuff but have been worried about having it as its high in saturates? i definitely think a lot of those idea's will help, just really worried about getting fat!!! I'm naturally slim as someone said but any increase in body fat shows quite easily. What do you guys think to soya nuts? Good to snack on?


stay away from the whole milk mate. unsweetened soya is the nuts, i mix it with some of my shakes with some fruit and spinach as well, makes it taste nicer and you get your fruit and veg


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

if your training is spot on there is no reason you should put on much fat.....and whole milk is fine dont worry about saturates.....you have just gotta eat alot more mate or you're gonna stay the same

edit...I'm assuming you aint drinking gallons of whole milk...a small amount wont hurt


----------



## jon1234 (Dec 12, 2009)

breakfast

protein shake with skim milk = 170

ready brek with a bit of syrup = 240 with milk

1 tbsp flax seed oil = 100

lunch

something like: 2 poached egg on 2 whole grain toast, can of baked beans on 2 wholegrain toast etc = 350

mid afternoon

protein shake with skim milk = 170

banana or another piece of fruit = 105

dinner

something like a stir fry, fajita's, roast dinner etc always lots of veg and either chicken beef or turkey = rough estimation = 650

3 hours after dinner

yoghurt = 100

cup of skimmed milk = 125

before bed

skim milk = 125

tbsp of flax seed oil = 100

in total i would guess its about 2300ish just an estimation though


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Try my diet mate if your stuck:

15 scoops oats

10 scoops of whey

50ml olive oil

10g creatine

2 litres of water

In blender. Blast it. Drink throughout day. That is 3,500 calories. Goes down easy.

On top add 2 BIG meals - I have 8 eggs on toast and 250g chicken and rice. Thats another 1,800 calories.

If I hit a plateau I will Giraffe meat in also.

Today weighing 235, arms 20 inches pumped.

OH and plus 1,500mg test.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jon1234 said:


> breakfast
> 
> protein shake with skim milk = 170 *add soya milk, udos oil, small amount of spinach and raspberries and large banana, this should add another 400 cals*
> 
> ...


see above a few changes i have recommended, only small but will make a good difference


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Try my diet mate if your stuck:
> 
> 15 scoops oats
> 
> ...


 I tried putting oats into my protein when blending it and it was horrible dry and bity, Sounds like a very good thing to be drinking through the day though, this definetly catches my eye to the rest


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jon1234 said:


> breakfast
> 
> protein shake with skim milk = 170
> 
> ...


About right for the average do fvck all male!! Not someone pushing weights!

need to eat more.


----------

